# 90 sentra 5 speed, noise when clutch is released



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello all, 90 Sentra 5 speed (originally was a 4 speed, swapped in new 5 speed), new clutch, TO bearing, etc. noise is getting worse, I hear it when ever the clutch is released especially at idle but the noise stops as soon as you push the clutch in. My mechanic buddy said it may be the input bushing, Anyone else have same problem and if so what was the cause?? thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's the input shaft bearing. When you press on the clutch, you take the load off of it, so it quiets. Your buddy is correct!


----------



## ikad0_0 (Dec 30, 2010)

yep i concure her in australia we call them the (throw out bearing) as that is what we do with it put in a knew one


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

I have seen throw out bearings do that, but not usually a new one, I wonder if you got a bad one?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Might have but the noise didn't start right away, and the TO bearing came with the new tranny I got from OEM Surplus. so guess I have to have my buddy fix it now, thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ahardb0dy said:


> Hello all, 90 Sentra 5 speed (originally was a 4 speed, swapped in new 5 speed), new clutch, TO bearing, etc. noise is getting worse, I hear it when ever the clutch is released especially at idle but the noise stops as soon as you push the clutch in. My mechanic buddy said it may be the input bushing, Anyone else have same problem and if so what was the cause?? thanks.


Just like SMJ said, the transmission input shaft bearing is probably worn. To replace the bearing, the tranny needs to be opened up to get at the bearing. Before you do anything else, make sure that you're not low on gear oil.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, it's not the throwout bearing (aka clutch release bearing). If it was, it would make noise as the clutch pedal is pressed to the floor. Your noise is opposite, making noise when the clutch pedal is released, meaning the input shaft bearing inside the trans is bad.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

will continued driving before having this repaired damage anything? the tranny is almost brand new.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's almost brand new, I would check to see if there's any warranty on it. THat said, it's impossible to tell you how much driving you can put on it until the bearing fails completely and does some catastrophic damage to the transmission. In the short term, if there's any play in the shaft, it could cause wear to internal componants of the transmission.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

no warranty on tranny, I bought it from oemsurplus.com I take back my almost new comment as I just checked my records and I had the 5 speed swapped in on 06/10/07, it now has 43,522 miles on it !! Man, where does the time go!!


----------



## ikad0_0 (Dec 30, 2010)

probably will not do any harm and you could drive with it for years or days.if the noise is bearable and you don't want to replace it then dont until you cant stand it. I am driving a truck with the same noise after it was replaced 12mth ago it still works just fine


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

I had the same type of problem and got it fixed with the local mechanic. I was forced to do due to the unbearable and irritating noise. Everything's fine now and there's no soung from the clutch.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

update, now my mechanic friend says it is the bearing inside the tranny on the input shaft, I took my old 4 speed tranny apart to see what he was talking about, (just put it back together successfully today after 2 weeks of being apart and it still works!! LOL)

Anyway, I e-mailed a local shop that does a talk show program on auto repair, the shop is local and has been in business a long time, I would go to them but they are very thorough and expensive,

this is what I asked and the response I got, what do you think?:

"Hello, 90 Nissan Sentra, originally a 4 speed manual, swapped in a brand new surplus 5 speed a few years ago, have new clutch kit and clutch cable. Car runs fine and shifts perfectly. Problem is lately when engine is running and transmission is in neutral, clutch out I hear a sort of knocking sound, sound goes away when clutch is depressed. My mechanic says the noise is caused by the first bearing inside of the transmission that supports the input shaft. I took the old 4 speed transmission apart and I see the bearing he is talking about. Just wanted to ask for a second opinion. Noise is definitely coming from tranny and not the engine.

Thanks,
TONY"

Response:

"Don't want to argue with your mechanic but that wouldn't make any sense being theirs no more of a load placed on the main shaft end bearing with or with out the clutch being depressed! I would expect an irregular area or high spot on the pressure plate fingers hitting the release bearing then when you apply clutch pressure it levels out the fingers removing the high spot. This can be caused by a warped flywheel or something didn't line up correctly when it was installed. Most likely the unit will need to be removed and the pressure plate and flywheel inspected.
Larry "


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I worked as a certified Nissan master tech from 1985 thru 2003, minus a couple of years driving a truck. Trust me, it's the input shaft bearing!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks appreciate it, was hoping a Nissan mechanic would be on here, now that I know what you used to do I'll be bugging you !! LLOL


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not a problem. If I can help, I will.


----------

